# hello from Edmonton Alberta



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archerytalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Jason. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

:darkbeer: Welcome to AT.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

*1 year here*

Hey I was in the same boat this time last june
old bow and all.Theirs a wealth of info here, to get you up to speed.If you buy a new bow, shoot a lot of them.AND BUY WHAT YOU CAN AFFORD!!

GOOD LUCK


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to At if you have any questions just ask. Some even know what they are talking about.LOL


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------

